# Auburn Hills,MI. Sub with plow / spreader



## nickr42 (Jan 21, 2006)

I live in Auburn Hills, MI. If anyone needs help this year please give me a call.
I have a 2004 F250 with 7.6 Western plow and Fisher tailgate spreader.
I'm a Painting Contracter That dosen't mind taking snow days off to push some white stuff.

Call 248-709-5166 or E-mail at [email protected]
Nick Riera


----------

